# Hobby Lobby



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I'm in OK and went to hobby lobby they have all train parts and acc. 40to60% nation wide is what they said I got ho easy track 4 corners 3.76 Lionel cars 15.00 and 16.00 dollar a golden valley depot reg 69.99 for 25.19 and more stuff over 250.00 retail for a 102.00 with tax. I can't post picture's here not enough service.


----------



## Matt LeBlanc (May 3, 2010)

I picked up some n turn outs and some road bed.They were cleaned out.Matt


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I didn't see that much N stuff there. Quit a bit of HO and some O


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wait a sec, so they shutting down stores? thats what you meant? cause the nearest one is already closed i think...


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Closeing some stores perhaps, but not all.
I heard they are just going to sell the trainsets but little else.
I scored a Bachmann B23/B30-7 for $19. [$20.40 w/tax]
Nice loco.

There was also a Bachmann 2-6-2 Prairie for $152.
Interesting, for a loco that has an MSRP of $100 and can be found for less than that if you look around.
I passed on that one.

After seeing their mark ups,,no wonder the MRR stuff was not selling to well at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

tankist said:


> wait a sec, so they shutting down stores? thats what you meant? cause the nearest one is already closed i think...


Just the Train Parts they will still sale train sets.


----------

